# Four More London Symphonies



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Almost a year ago, I shared a series of *Joseph Haydn*'s London symphonies from a 1950s MONO collection, under the baton of Hermann Scherchen.

Scherchen was musically self-taught. Early in his career, he played viola, and for a time he accompanied Arnold Schoenberg on tour. Interned in Russia during the First World War, he returned to Berlin after the war and founded in 1918 the _Neue Musikgesellschaft_ ("Society for New Music"). In 1933, he fled Germany for Belgium, where he was publisher of _Musica viva_ (1933-36), and conducted in Spain, France and elsewhere in Europe during and after the Second World War; he made his American debut with the Philadelphia Orchestra in 1964.

Scherchen collaborated with avant-garde composers by presenting their works on record and in concert. He recorded with orchestras of Vienna, London and Paris and devoted special attention to the works of Baroque and classical masters in addition to contemporary voices.

You will find the complete collection of the twelve London symphonies as well as some other selections from Scherchen's near-complete Haydn cycle on the Italian website LiberMusica.

Happy Listening!








*Joseph HAYDN (1732-1809)*

Symphony No. 93 in D Major, Hob.I:93
https://www.liberliber.it/online/au...h-haydn/sinfonia-n-93-in-re-maggiore-hob-i93/

Symphony No. 99 in E-Flat Major, Hob.I:99 
https://www.liberliber.it/online/au...sinfonia-n-99-in-mi-bemolle-maggiore-hob-i99/

Symphony No. 100 in G Major, Hob.I:100 « Military » (*)
https://www.liberliber.it/online/au...fonia-n-100-in-sol-maggiore-militar-hob-i100/

Symphony No. 101 in D Major, Hob.I:101 «The Clock »
https://www.liberliber.it/online/au...onia-n-101-in-re-maggiore-the-clock-hob-i101/

Wiener Staatsopernorchester
Wiener Symphoniker (*)
Hermann Scherchen, conducting


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

*We are repurposing the music from this post as a new montage in our ongoing A la Carte series on the For Your Listening Pleasure podcast February 22, 2019. *

Over the coming months, we will be repurposing several of the Haydn symphonies contained in a pair of Once Upon the Internet posts featuring Herrmann Scherchen. This first post in the series combines a selection from a 2011 "Musical Links" post from our Friday series we called "Mozart's European Vacation" 
and a third hitherto unpublished selection - Schubert's Second symphony from Riccardo Muti's Schubert cycles with the Vienna Philharmonic.

Enjoy!

*Wolfgang Amadeus MOZART (1756-1791)*
Symfony no. 31 en in D Major, K. 297 "Paris"
Mozart Akademie Amsterdam
Jaap Ter Linden, conducting
[WoO 110729]

*Joseph HAYDN (1732-1809)*
Symphony No. 100 in G Major, Hob.I:100 « Military » 
Wiener Symphoniker 
Hermann Scherchen, conducting
[OUTI-61]

*Franz SCHUBERT (1797-1828)*
Symphony No.2 in B Flat Major, D.125
Wiener Philharmoniker 
Riccardo Muti, conducting
[NEW]

Internet Archive - https://archive.org/details/alc-09


----------

